
Palantir announces confidential draft S-1 - Derander
https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20200706005622/en/
======
jdm2212
Dupe of:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23754643](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23754643)

~~~
chaz6
Pardon my ignorance, but why is the other submission not a dupe of this once
since it has a larger id?

~~~
jdm2212
I didn't actually check the timestamp. The other one had comments and more
upvotes, so I thought it might be helpful to direct people over there.

------
tgsovlerkhgsel
Forgive my ignorance: For most other companies, I've seen a direct link to an
S-1. Is sending in a confidential draft first normal and we just don't hear
about it, or is the confidential draft sent but not announced usually, or is
this unusual?

